# Webradio abspielen



## Coder21 (21. Dez 2006)

Hi!

Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger in Java und habe ein Spiel programmiert, bei dem ich gerne Hintergrundmusik abspielen möchte. Da es nicht immer die gleiche Musik sein sollte, habe ich mir überlegt, einfach z.B. bei Antenne Bayern das Webradio abzuspielen. Kann man das in einer Applikation realisieren?
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort!

PS: Wie gesagt, bin ich Anfäger und kenne mich nicht mit Internetprogrammierung aus.


mfg

Coder21


----------



## Coder 21 (23. Dez 2006)

Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee? :?:
Ich hab es schon mit einem einfachen Applet ausprobiert, was im Browser wunderbar funktioniert hat. Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit das HTML-Dokument vom Programm aus in den Browser zu laden und wieder zu schließen? ???:L
Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort!

mfg

Coder 21


----------



## sebastian4gold (25. Dez 2006)

Einen Radiostream abzuspielen wird häufig an den Codecs scheitern, da die meisten für den WMP und den Realplayer sind - welche beide nicht von Java unterstützt werden.
Vll schaust du mal beim JMF (Java Media Framework) auf http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/.
Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, lizenzfreie mp3 Songs einzubauen - ist wesentlich leichter und auf jeden Fall rechtlich total abgesichert, was ja bei einem urheberrechtlichgeschützten Radiostream nicht ganz so geklärt ist.

Hoffe hilft dir!

Sebastian


----------

